# 2014 ls suspension upgrade



## Silent-blade-oni (Aug 28, 2018)

I have a 2014 chevy cruze ls m/t 1.8. This last winter was very rough on my suspension and I'm suspecting I'm in need of a new strut soon. 
I'm playing around with the idea of getting some sort of performance suspension. I looked around online and I mostly just saw lowering kits which I don't want to lower it I just want a suspension that can handle rough norther roads in the winter.
If anyone could point me in a direction or give me a little insight id appreciate it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Bilstein B6 struts /shocks and a Whiteline rear Sway Bar to start.


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> Bilstein B6 struts /shocks and a Whiteline rear Sway Bar to start.


The B6 front struts are pretty much on a lifetime backorder unfortunately. I agree with the statement if they ever come back into stock. There are people that have been waiting a year a half for their order, believe they finally cancelled it. Look at it in the B6 upgrade page.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

You need to look for retailers that have them. I purchased mine through tire rack and at the time Bilstein was out of them.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

I put the Bilstein B4 struts on my Cruze. I'm very happy with them. I've never driven a Cruze with the upgraded Bilsteins, but they are a big upgrade over the stock struts with 35k miles. It's more like driving a BMW now. The ride is slightly firmer, but way more controlled. 

I think I paid about 200 bucks for both Bilstein B4 struts and shocks from Rockauto.


----------



## frankh (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey all,

There was a write up on how to replace FRONT struts on a Cruze.. I seem to remember my New Bilsteins will maintain the camber (which is non adjustable?).

Can anyone point me to the guide?.. I think the poster installed b6's.. although I have B4's


----------

